# stihl working :)



## headsmess

howdy do, im fairly new.

ive been through a few saws, and ive done plenty of tuned pipes 

i havent ever combined the two together! most of my pipes have been centered around motorised pushies, couple of custom jobs for track bikes, and the odd pocket rocket.

results are always amazing. and ive always been contemplating doing it to a saw... thats still an actual saw 

so. what saw? well, i only have to cut firewood and the odd prune. i got an ozito POS tree climber thing and a stihl 170.

the exhaust port on the ozito is just a dead end. leaving that one alone.

now the 170. its only a lil baby saw! but, having done my research... the 180 cylinder piston fits. few more cc, and much more suited to a pipe. cheap enough to make grenades 

so. im yet to time it but im told its running something ridiculous like 96/126 in/ex! bring it up around 116/156 and see what happens.

exhaust port isnt a nice shape for piping dimension wise, it opens up too much, so thatll need some sort of wedge or filler, but its straight out and has space for a header pipe!

used to have a splined clutch off something, no idea if it woulda fitted. would be nice to chuck another tooth or two on there!

so, im pretty right on the pipe and the engine side of things, what i need is some handy tips on other aspects...

like, whats up wth the oiler? is it just a ms170 trait that the oiler is erratic and has no adjustment? 

the bars rooted, so i did a swap with the ozito bar and chain, that runs oregon. wider kerf but was cutting through hardwood like butter. never had the stock stihl pico chain run like that.

but ill have more grunt. so i wouldnt mind running a bigger bar.

so, clutch, bars and chains...what do people suggest?

as i havent even started , i aint got pics. i got a few pics of pipes ive made though 


somewhere...


View attachment 306104


curly one 


View attachment 306106
View attachment 306107
View attachment 306108


and theres ones i sell...


anyway. until i do something to my stihl, theres nothing more to say


----------



## jesicoiper

Ohh really good, i saw the attachment, this might have taken much efforts for you to make this


----------

